# pegnant and pleasure



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

hello there 

This is a little embarasing to ask but my DH wishes not to have s&x yet I am coming up to 8 weeks is it ok to use a vibrater    stimmulation bit.

Many thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, I don't think it should be a problem,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you blooming hormones lol make you do strange things


----------

